# Prospero bores



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Ok So i have just finished reading Prospero burns, and i have to say im a little perplexed by the ending, well it sucked ass, i enjoyed Hawsers story and his part in the whole thing and learning about the wolves, but i have to say i was reading the book with the expectation of a seriously bad ass mother of all butcher fest , but the assault on Prospero really got wash over and i seriously feel short changed.

So i ask the following, was the assault ignored because it coverd in depth in another book? the crimson king vs the wolf king? is that in any of the books? 

anyone else feel short changed by this book?it well written and i liked the mystery element enough to keep reading it,i could even get past the wet leopards and smiling axes, but WTF.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Technically the Battle of Prospero is covered in A Thousand Sons

That said I agree 100% with the feeling short changed, even though I couldn't get into the book, maybe my pre existing bias affected it but after sons I was expecting something special, something apocalyptic. In the end I was still left questioning why anyone would like wolves


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

They misnamed the book imo, and I don't mean as in Prospero Bores , but it's less about Prospero and more about the build up.


----------



## Freakytah (Nov 20, 2009)

Yeah I agree that the title is misleading since there isn't much in there about Prospero burning. I'm not sure what to call it though.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Something about Releasing the Wolves, Wolves Unleashed, Hunting Pack etc, anything prospero related shouldn't be in the book, it should point to the fact it's a Space Wolves focused book and why they where set upon the Thousand Sons.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

It's one of my least favorite books in the HH series. There are things in the book that add to the wider Heresy, along with the background info on the wolves but over all I just felt it lacking.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> ...but it's less about Prospero and more about the build up.


New title: _Prospero Will Eventually Burn_


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

or "Prospero burns - in another book"


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

I thought the book completely sucked b*lls.

It was the first and only HH novel that I have never finished (although to be fair I don't own _Battle for the Abyss_ lol).

I read the first 100 pages or so, and went WTF? This is the follow up to _Thousand Sons_?

I would rate_ Thousand Son_s as one of the best sci-fi novels I've ever read, not just in terms of Black Library, but in terms of genre.

When Propsero was under attack, I WAS PISSED, and when Magnus chose to stay in his tower, I was 100% with Ahriman and the other cult leaders who wanted to talk the battle to the wolves.

Then again, I thought the Wolves portrayal in _Thousand Sons_ was amazing, insofar as I hated them. From some lowly Wolf ordering a Primarch to ready for battle, to their destruction of the xeno planet despite its treasure trove of potential knowledge, they were people I loved hating because the Thousand Sons spoke more to my tastes and sensibilities.

I just thought Prospero Burns was confusing as hell. Its nice drawing on Scandinavian mythology, but I just think it was over done, and as has already been said, it was really poorly titled.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

The title still fits perfectly. Everything in the book is about how the Burning of Prospero came to be, via the manipulations of the two legions by chaos.


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

Another new title- 

THE HORUS HERESY
Prospero Growls
_The Wetness of Leopards_

Ha?
But yeah, I agree with most of you. I really really REALLY tried to like it, but all I can really remember is what Bjorn said near the end. I may give it another go, one day.


----------

